# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  παπαγάλοι,κλουβί,και...διακ πές!

## vas

Όλοι μας αναμφισβίτητα έχουμε ένα θεματάκι με τις διακοπές,και αν δεν έχουμε,σίγουρα κάποτε είχαμε!
Τα Χριστούγεννα πλησιάζουν,και θα φύγω(δεν ξέρω ακόμα για πόσο),και θέλω να πάρω μαζί το μικρό.
 ::  
το κλουβί που έχω,δε χωράει με τίποτα στο αμάξι,ειδικά αν βάλουμε και τις βαλίτσες.Και τώρα είμαι σε αναζήτηση ενός μικρότερου κλουβιού,σκέφτηκα ακόμα και το ενδεχόμενο να διπλώνει για να είναι πιο εύκολο στη μεταφορά(υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο?), δε θέλω να δώσω 200 ευρώ για ένα κλουβί που θα το χρησιμοποιώ συνολικά 20 μέρες το χρόνο,ούτε να του πάρω κάτι που θα το κάνει να νιώθει άσχημα,στενόχωρα,ή μειωνεκτικά[εννοείται πως οι καθημερινές πτήσεις θα γίνονται κανονικά]-αν κ δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει αρχίσει να πετάει τότε  ::  -,τι προτείνετε?[διαστάσεις]
επίσης...τι γίνεται με τη μεταφορά?Τι γίνεται στο αμάξι?πρέπει να σταματάμε?
Η δική μου διαδρομή είναι 3-4 ώρες με μια φυσιολογική ταχύτητα.Πως το μεταφέρουμε? t-angry 
και τι γίνεται με την ψυχολογία του?Αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος,πάλι αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος,και ξανά μετά!Θα το τρελάνω!βέβαια εκεί θα μπορεί να ακούει τα πουλιά,θα είμαστε μέσα στη φύση,και πιστεύω θα του αρέσει,αλλα εσείς τι λέτε?δε θέλω να το αφήσω Αθήνα,πρώτον γιατι είμαι εγωιστριούλα κ το θέλω μαζί μου και δεύτερον γιατί μπορεί να λείψω ακόμα και σε όλες τις διακοπές των Χριστουγέννων και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να το προσέχει,ή μαλλον υπάρχει,αλλα τις βόλτες εκτός κλουβιού θα πρέπει να τις ξεχάσει για όσο λείπω..
σας ζάλισα ε?   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δε μας ζάλησες καθόλου.Εγώ θα σου μιλήσω για τη δική μου εμπειρία.'Εχω μεταφέρει το Πάρη απο την Καλαμάτα στην Ευρητανία. Διαδρομή  καθόλου εύκολη στην Ευρητανία με κακούς δρόμους και όλο στροφές.Σε πληροφορώ ότι ο Πάρης δεν παρουσίασε κανένα πρόβλημα κατά τη μεταφορά.Έχω ένα μικρότερο κλουβί μεταφοράς το οποίο βάζω και δένω με τη ζώνη στο πίσω κάθισμα.Πάντα έχω μαζί μου διπλάσια ποσότητα τροφής απο αυτή που χρειάζομαι γιατί αν συμβεί κάτι δεν θα έχω εύκολη πρόσβαση για να αγοράσω.Πάντα μαζί τα αγαπημένα του παιχνίδια για να παίζει όταν εγώ λέιπω απο το σπίτι.Σταματούσα κάθε μία ώρα περίπου για να τον ξεκουράσω απο τη διαδρομή και το κούνημα του αυτοκινήτου.Όταν τον έχω στο αυτοκίνητο αντικαθιστώ τις πατήθρες του με κάποιες απο σχοινί για να έχει καλύτερη ευστάθεια.Αν θυμηθώ κάτι ακόμα θα το γράψω.

----------


## dikatgreece

Το καλοκαίρι μετακόμισα από Αθήνα στη Ρόδο 2 μπατζι και δύο καναρίνια ακτοπλοϊκώς. Για τη μεταφορά χρησιμοποίησα μικρά κλουβιά που ίσα - ίσα χωρούσαν. Για να μην αγχωθούν είχα τα κλουβιά σε νάυλον τσάντα μέσα ( ώστε να μη βλέπουν το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον), ώστε να μπορέσω να τα βάλω λαθραία στην καμπίνα του πλοίου. Φαγητό είχαν μέσα και σε κάθε σταση τους έβαζα την ποτίστρα για να πιούν νερό και μόλις τα μετακινούσα την έβγαζα μια και δεν είχαν συνηθήσει ποτίστρα με μπίλια.

Οι αλλαγές επηρεάζουν τα πτηνά, αλλά σύντομα συνηθήζουν και σίγουρα είναι πιο ασφαλές να το έχεις μαζί από το να το αφήσεις πίσω να το φροντίζει κάποιος συγγενής και να σου λέει από το τηλέφωνο ότι είναι άρρωστο κτλ.
Κλουβιά μεταφοράς έχει εδώ:
http://www.ornitalia.gr/index.php?ac...&productId=638
http://www.ornitalia.gr/index.php?ac...&productId=565

Λόγω μικρής χρονικής απόστασης δε νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα η μεταφορά, απλά φρόντισε να έχει μέσα στο κλουβί φαγητό και αν όχι νερό άφθονα φρούτα (μήλο κτλ) για αναπληρώνει τα υγρά που χρειάζεται.

----------


## Niva2gr

Συμφωνώ με τα παιδιά. Γενικώς τα πουλιά είναι ευπροσάρμοστα όντα. Ιδιαίτερα οι παπαγάλοι προτιμούν να πηγαίνουν οπουδήποτε με τον άνθρωπό τους, παρά να μένουν πίσω.

Πάντως όποιος δεν μπορεί να πάρει μαζί του τα πουλιά του, και περνάει απο Λιβαδειά, εγώ δεν θα πάω πουθενά φέτος. Μπορώ να φιλοξενήσω.

----------


## vas

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους   :Big Grin:  
Μαράκι thanks,αλλα πρώτη χρονιά φέτος δε το αφήνω με τίποτααα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## melagio80

*Δεν θα εχεις προβλημα με το μικρο σου,μην φοβασαι!
Εγω οταν ειχα το Γιουτζακο-μιλαμε για τοτε,ενα αγριο πουλι μη εξημερωμενο-του ειχα παρει
ενα καλαθακι μεταφορας για μικροσωμα ζωα και το ειχα μεσα κατα τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου
Αθηνα-Ορεινη Αρκαδια (σχεδον 4 ωρες ταξιδι και με δρομο...).Οταν ξεπερασε το πρωτο σοκ,καθησε στη γωνιτσα του καλαθιου και 
χαζευε εξω.Σταματουσα καθε 2ωρο και του εβαζα νερακι.
Τωρα στο Παπι εχω το πλαστικο καλαθακι μεταφορας που μου ειχε στειλει ο εκτροφεας μου και 
το βαζω μεσα.Δε μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο του αρεσει η βολτα με το αμαξι!Μονιμως μεσα του εχω
το φαγητο του και καθε μια ωρα σταματαω,το βγαζω εξω να ξεμουδιασει και να του δωσω νερο.
Καλο θα ειναι εαν φοβασαι να το βγαζεις,να του εχεις ενα κομματι μηλο για να αναπληρωνει τα υγρα.
Στο Παπι εχω παρει ενα μικροτερο κλουβακι-και φθηνο-στο οποιο εχω βαλει τα παιχνιδακια του μεσα
και δεν το πειραξε καθολου.Υπαρχουν κλουβακια φθηνα και μικρα.Για το οτι ειναι μικροτερο μην φοβασαι,θα
το συνηθισει και ειδικα εαν το βγαζεις εξω θα του ερθει καλυτερα!*

----------


## oasis

σιγουρα το στρες δεν θα το γλυτωσει το πουλι. απο κει και περα,εγω επειδη φετος ειχα αρκετες μετακινησεις με καραβι μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι αν το κλουβι ειναι καλυμενο και αδειο απο παιχνιδια,ποτιστρες,ταιστρ  ες και οτιδηποτε κοπαναει δεν θα εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα. μολις βγει απο το κλουβι και κανει την βολτα του ολα θα ειναι μια χαρα. σαφως πιο ευκολη ειναι η επιστροφη στο σπιτι.

----------


## panos-macaw

με τη μεταφορα δεν εντιμετωπισα προβλημα μιας κ το μετεφερα απο θεσ/κη αθηνα χωρις σταση ελευθερο μεσα στ αμαξι....για το μακαο μιλαω......

----------


## Niva2gr

> με τη μεταφορα δεν εντιμετωπισα προβλημα μιας κ το μετεφερα απο θεσ/κη αθηνα χωρις σταση ελευθερο μεσα στ αμαξι....για το μακαο μιλαω......


Νομίζω οτι δεν είναι καλή ιδέα αυτός ο τρόπος ταξιδιού. Αν το πουλί τρόμαζε απο κάτι και άρχιζε να φτερουγίζει, ή να φωνάζει, θα μπορούσε να σου αποσπάσει την προσοχή και να προκαλέσει τροχαίο ατύχημα. Θεωρώ οτι σε περίπτωση ταξιδιού με αμάξι η καλύτερη και πιο ασφαλής λύση είναι κάποιο ειδικά τροποποιημένο κουτί μεταφοράς για σκύλους.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να τι έχω εγώ και μεταφέρω το Πάρη.Ένα καλάθι για τρωκτικά,το τροποποίησα βιδώνοντας  μέσα μια πλαστική πατήθρα και είναι έτοιμο.Για μεγάλους παπαγάλους αυτά για τους σκύλους θα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## panos-macaw

ουτε τρομαξε ουτε ενοχληθηκε απο τιποτα και για κανενα λογο.
στο πισω καθισμα κυριος
κ το γερακι ετσι ταξιδευει
εξαλλου το κλουβι μεταφορασ για το μακαο θα πρεπε να ναι πολυ μεγαλο μιας και ολα τ τα φτερα ειναι ακοπα

----------


## Niva2gr

Πάνο, μόνο μιά φορά θα συμβεί το κακό, και θα είναι μεγάλο.
Σκέψου τί μπορεί να γίνει αν πχ περάσει ξυστά απο το αυτοκίνητο ένα μεγάλο φορτηγό κορνάροντας, ή άν αναγκαστείς να φρενάρεις απότομα. Το κλουβί μεταφοράς πρέπει να είναι αρκετά φαρδύ ώστε να μπορεί το πουλί να κάθεται άνετα, αλλά όχι τόσο πολύ ωστενα μπορεί να ανοίξει τα φτερά του, ώστε να μην τα φθείρει με τις κινήσεις του αυτοκινήτου. Πρέπει να είναι όσο στενά γίνεται, έτσι ώστε να μην τραυματιστεί το πουλί σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος. Με αυτά τα δεδομένα καί για τα δύο πουλιά μπορείς να πάρεις απο ένα κουτί μεταφοράς μεσαίου σκύλου και να αντικαταστήσεις το πάνω μέρος με μία συρμάτεινη πόρτα. Μέσα στο κλουβί μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις μιά ξύλινη πατήθρα. Τα κλουβιά μετά μπορείς να τα ασφαλίζεις στις πίσω θέσεις του αυτοκινήτου με τις ζώνες ασφαλείας. 
Επαναλαμβάνω οτι το κακό θα γίνει μόνο μιά φορά, και θα είναι μεγάλο. Δες εδώ ένα αληθινό παράδειγμα.

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t13335/

----------


## Niva2gr

Ορίστε και μερικά παραδείγματα κλουβιών μεταφοράς για μεγάλα πουλιά:

----------


## panos-macaw

δεχομαι κ καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες
κ πολυ σωστο ειναι για ολους
παρολαυτα με τον μακαο θα το ρισκαρω κ μεθαυριο π θα παω στον κτηνιατρο.το πολυ πολυ να φωρισω με ειδικο διχτυ τα πισω καθισματα απο τα μπροστινα.το γερακι ειναι δεμενο ετσι κ αλλιως οποτε δεν υπαρχει θεμα!

----------

